
Meet Potluck, a new product from Obvious-backed Branch  - Ashuu
https://medium.com/p/6c2600e7bc38
======
potomak
Why are you making Potluck? Doesn't Branch take all your time? Or is it going
to be closed? Or do you have so much money you don't know how to spend them
but making another product?

Anyway I liked Branch even if I don't use it a lot and I can bet Potluck will
be a great product, but I'm really curious about the "why"!

------
dragonfax
So they made reddit.

